
Statement of Canonical on RedHat's Acquisition by IBM - ekianjo
https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/10/30/statement-on-ibm-acquisition-of-red-hat
======
indigodaddy
"Public cloud workloads have largely avoided RHEL."

I wonder how accurate that statement really is, and likely even less so if you
include CentOS.

As far as container workloads, well those seem to be more and more avoiding
RHEL/CentOS, but also Ubuntu as well, whilst moving to very minimal images
based upon the likes of Alpine, etc.

~~~
seenitall
I know the data for one large cloud. There’s more Ubuntu than all the others
put together, by some distance. Don’t see why it would be different on the
other public clouds. They do a lot behind the scenes to make it work really
well on each public cloud, which explains why people choose it.

------
jsiepkes
> We are determined that Ubuntu is judged as the world’s most secure, most
> cost-effective and most faithful vehicle for open source initiatives.

Thats quite a bold statement. Apparently they know for a fact how everyone in
the world perceives them?

~~~
JdeBP
You are not understanding what it means to be determined that something be the
case.

~~~
jsiepkes
I'm not a native English speaker and it's not a figure of speech I'm familiar
with. Learned something new today ;-).

------
Thetawaves
lol, CentOS, the one true Linux found in most large companies.

------
nil_pointer
I'm waiting for the Canonical acquisition announcement by another big tech
company. It'll be next...

